# CHOKE TUBES



## RailRoadRetrievers (Feb 4, 2004)

Okay, since I started a thread about shotguns already I thought I would start a separate thread about Choke Tubes.

I am looking for a good choke tube for putting the ducks down and limiting the number of cripples. 

I have come up with two, there maybe some others I need to look into as well, but these are the two that I am currently looking at. Have any of you used either product or use a different choke that might be better for whatever reason.

Pattern Master and Drake Killer. I have heard a alot about Pattern Master being the choke to get because of long range and knocking down ducks and limiting cripples. But I talked to the makers of Drake Killer and they are not mass produced, they are made specifically for your gun, and do the same thing, and shorten your shot string too.

Are you guys familiar with either of these?


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

This is B.S. You have to pattern the choke and shell in the gun you are using. The same choke in two different guns with the same load could be different.

Start with the factory chokes and your favorite load. Shoot the CONCEP patterns and go from there. Perhaps then you will find a good after market choke if needed... (I admit to flinching when I patterened Heivishot 6's with two different chokes. It wasn't the recoil that made me flinch, but now I know what my Briely LM & skeet does in my SBE with ONE load... It won't transfer to anything else...)


----------



## Springer (May 15, 2006)

If you go to nodakoutdoors.com and do a search for the drake killer you should find a bunch of info on that one. Or ask as he is on there once in a while. The people who have the Drake Killer seem to like them.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

*choke tubes*

what do you have to lose? pattern master has a money back offer if you are not satisfied. love my extended range p/m but you better be on the money.


----------



## ltsolwhat (Nov 9, 2003)

Patternmaster is my Choice for my Super X-2. It also became my brother's choice after he saw the difference it made in my gun.


----------



## quackingtim (Nov 1, 2006)

Wad Wizzard is made on the same concept as the chokes you are looking at. I like it better then PM because it don't come loose. My PM was always coming loose. The owner of Wad Wizzard was once part owner of PM, but they had a difference of opinions and went their own ways. I have never used the Drake Killer.


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

*Shells are a Factor*

Remember that one of the factors that is more important than the choke is the shells you use. When you change brand of shell it can dramatically change your pattern. After all the purchases of chokes check your pattern with the factory MOD choke. I think it will surprise you.
Jerry


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

Patternmaster!


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Patternmaster*

Impressive claims on their website. Anyone here ever patterned the same load in the same gun with PM & another choke of similar constriction?


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Patternmaster*

IF you have to vary from your factory provided chokes, I've heard nothing but solid patterning from friends and relatives that use Patternmaster. You can also look to the shot you are using. Personally, any Federal or Remington Nitro Mag steel shot with 1350 fps or greater is what I look for. I typically shoot #3 if I can get them for ducks in regular season. 2's and BB's in late season to bust the winter plumage. BB or BBB in the 3 1/2" 12 or BBB in the 10 ga. for Geese. Articles I've read have shown that overall the #3 steel has the best patterning for 12 ga steel in the lot of guns that were in the test. Don't ask me to provide sources cuz I read this info 2-3 years ago and I'm not goint to sift through Wilfowl, DU, or Waterfowler mags to try and prove a point. Just take it for what it is. Try patterning with your factory chokes and the typical load you use before dropping 89 bucks on an aftermarket. (unless you just have to have one and the Cabela's gift certificate is burning a hole in your blind bag)


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Patternmaster*



Ron Schuna said:


> Articles I've read have shown that overall the #3 steel has the best patterning for 12 ga steel in the lot of guns that were in the test. Don't ask me to provide sources cuz I...


CONSEP did mortality studies on actual hunted ducks (and returned them to hunters after taking X-rays so they could be eaten.) #3 steel for decoying ducks & BBB steel for geese produced best all-around performance, but their table is more detailed. Heavy non-toxics were not tested in those studies.

http://www.sdgfp.info/Wildlife/hunting/waterfowl/WoundingLosses.htm

Chart on p. 16 of www.rendlake.com/files/01-02HuntingDigest.pdf


----------

